# anna ti invito a cena!



## LDS (2 Agosto 2008)

Ogni volta che leggo un tuo post anna, mi sembra di vedere i miei pensieri che si materializzano sullo schermo.

Anna, ti invito formalmente, (mi raccomando formalmente) a cena!


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ogni volta che leggo un tuo post anna, mi sembra di vedere i miei pensieri che si materializzano sullo schermo.
> 
> Anna, ti invito formalmente, (mi raccomando formalmente) a cena!


io ci verrei più che volentieri a cena con te ma sto troppo incasinata e lo dico sul serio..
stasera sono in crisi nera...


----------



## LDS (2 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io ci verrei più che volentieri a cena con te ma sto troppo incasinata e lo dico sul serio..
> stasera sono in crisi nera...


Oddio, crisi nera? Spero niente di grave!

Va bene anche l'aperitivo, il dopo cena, un sacco di cose insomma...


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2008)

Domani è il mio giorno di riposo....se ti va....


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Domani è il mio giorno di riposo....se ti va....


ma se non so nemmeno dove vivi... come a faccio a dirti ok?
io vivo a due cm dalle alpi giulie, fai te..


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma se non so nemmeno dove vivi... come a faccio a dirti ok?
> io vivo a due cm dalle alpi giulie, fai te..



apposto siamo....abitiamo lontano!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> apposto siamo....abitiamo lontano!


direi che è un ottimo punto di partenza.
sono le relazioni con più speranza


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> direi che è un ottimo punto di partenza.
> sono le relazioni con più speranza


in questo caso non c'è nemmeno la speranza


----------



## LDS (4 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> in questo caso non c'è nemmeno la speranza



mi tocca farmi 1000 km andata e ritorno per bere un prosecco....per quanto io abbia voglia di conoscerti...mi tocca rinunciare causa forza maggiore!


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*.............*

ANNA...MI SEMBRA CHE OSCURO ABBIA LA PRECEDENZA.....E CHE CAVOLO....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ANNA...MI SEMBRA CHE OSCURO ABBIA LA PRECEDENZA.....E CHE CAVOLO....!!!


neanche a dirlo... lo sai che con te scalerei il cervino...


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*...........*

A ECCO....COSì CI DANNO PER DISPERSI AD ENTRAMBI....SAI CHE FIGURA.....!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*...........*

ANNA C'è UNA SEGGIOVIA SUL CERVINO?????


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ANNA C'è UNA SEGGIOVIA SUL CERVINO?????








no. la cima te la devi fare in cordata


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*.............*

Vabbè ti aspetto sotto....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ti aspetto sotto....!!


scordatelo. o fai la cima in doppia con me o capisco che non ti fidi di me


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*.........*

MI FIDO DI TE....E CHE NON MI FIDO DI ME..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  !!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MI FIDO DI TE....E CHE NON MI FIDO DI ME.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allora la montagna non fa per te.


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

VOLERE E POTERE NON VI è NULLA CHE NON FA PER ME....!!TRANNE LA SENSUALITà......COME LA INTENDI TU CHIARAMENTE....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> VOLERE E POTERE NON VI è NULLA CHE NON FA PER ME....!!TRANNE LA SENSUALITà......COME LA INTENDI TU CHIARAMENTE....!!


che scemo..


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*..........*

SI...LO SCEMO è TORNATO...!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI...LO SCEMO è TORNATO...!!


sono contenta che sei tornato..


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

SON CONTENTO CHE TORNATO A TE HO TROVATO.....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SON CONTENTO CHE TORNATO A TE HO TROVATO.....!!


dai che il prossimo anno porto anche te al rototom sun spash... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




solo quest anno 100 arresti per droga...
ci vieni lo stesso?


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

ANNA....CERTO...TANTO IO SON VIRTUOSO...NON FUMO E NON MI DROGO....LA MIA DROGA è BEN ALTRO!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ANNA....CERTO...TANTO IO SON VIRTUOSO...NON FUMO E NON MI DROGO....LA MIA DROGA è BEN ALTRO!!


ehm... portati il tesserino va se vieni...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ANNA....CERTO...TANTO IO SON VIRTUOSO...NON FUMO E NON MI DROGO....LA MIA DROGA è BEN ALTRO!!


uff...


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*.ANNA*

E L'ULTIMA COSA CHE MI PORTEREI DIETRO....E POI QUANDO VENGO A CHE SERVE SCUSA????


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> E L'ULTIMA COSA CHE MI PORTEREI DIETRO....E POI QUANDO VENGO A CHE SERVE SCUSA????


potrebbe servirti, fidati...


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

QUANDO SON"VENUTO"NON MI è MAI SERVITO....MAGARI CONOSCI QUALCUNA CHE SI ECCITA COSì'???........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  !!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUANDO SON"VENUTO"NON MI è MAI SERVITO....MAGARI CONOSCI QUALCUNA CHE SI ECCITA COSì'???........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


senti... va bene che ti voglio bene... ma forse è meglio se vai alla festa del poliziotto....


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

MANCO MORTO...DUE PALLE...PREFERISCO VENIRE CON TE....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  E DAI CHE SCHERZAVO SU UN Pò DI IRONIA...!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MANCO MORTO...DUE PALLE...PREFERISCO VENIRE CON TE....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
allora ok. ma tu porta il tesserino. se non servirà a te potrebbe servire a noi


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA...*

SI VABBè...MA GUARDA CHE IO DEVO DAR L'ESEMPIO....E VOI CON ME....!!ANNA QUI DENTRO PER AVER DETTO CHE UN COLLEGA ALLE 2 DEL MATTINO ANDAVA A 200 SU UN AUTOSTRADA DESERTA SI è SCATENATO IL PUTIFERIO....MORALISMI,BACCHETTONI....CHE POI QUALCUNO DI LORO SI ACCOMPAGNA ANCHE A PERSONE CHE SULLE SPALLE HAN BEN ALTRO......PER CUI....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI VABBè...MA GUARDA CHE IO DEVO DAR L'ESEMPIO....E VOI CON ME....!!ANNA QUI DENTRO PER AVER DETTO CHE UN COLLEGA ALLE 2 DEL MATTINO ANDAVA A 200 SU UN AUTOSTRADA DESERTA SI è SCATENATO IL PUTIFERIO....MORALISMI,BACCHETTONI....CHE POI QUALCUNO DI LORO SI ACCOMPAGNA ANCHE A PERSONE CHE SULLE SPALLE HAN BEN ALTRO......PER CUI....!!!


a 200 km/h è il giusto, secondo me, se hai una macchina seria...
il problema è che non c'è una separazione fra catorci e macchine serie e quindi per tutti il limite resta 130.


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

APPUNTO...CALCOLANDO CHE IL COLLEGA HA UN 3000 BITURBO MADE IN JAPAN...VABBè VALLO A SPIEGARE....!!QUANTO BECERO MORALISMO...!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> APPUNTO...CALCOLANDO CHE IL COLLEGA HA UN 3000 BITURBO MADE IN JAPAN...VABBè VALLO A SPIEGARE....!!QUANTO BECERO MORALISMO...!!


è quello che dicevo prima..
in italia hanno lasciato fabbricare le famigerate uno turbo, che poi si sono rivelate bare viaggianti, in mano ai neo patentati.
basta fare una casistica degli incidenti mortali per scoprire che sono sempre le utilitarie turbo ad essere in prima fila. uno turbo, reanault 5 gt turbo e peugeot 204 turbo, senza calcolare le ormai defunte 112 turbo ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

LE PEUGEOT 205 ERAN 1.9 ASPIRATE....130 CV,,,LA A 112 ANCH'ESSE ASPIRATE...!!R.5 ,UNO TURBO,FIESTA TURBO...ERANO VERAMENTE INCAZZATE....LA QUESTIONE E CHE HA 20 ANNI TI AMMAZZI PURE CON LE PANDA DIESEL...è LA TESTA NON LA MACCHINA...!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

sì, ma va bè... io intanto ho detto no ad una cena con lsd e tu mi parli solo di motori...


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

ANNA....SIGNIFICA CHE PER RIFARMI A CENA ANDRAI SOLO CON OSCURO SENZA LSD.....UNA CENA MORIGERATA..E POSATA...SENZA SPUNTI DI NATURA SESSUALE SOLO A SCOPO AMICHEVOLE...COME DESIDERI TU...OK?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ANNA....SIGNIFICA CHE PER RIFARMI A CENA ANDRAI SOLO CON OSCURO SENZA LSD.....UNA CENA MORIGERATA..E POSATA...SENZA SPUNTI DI NATURA SESSUALE SOLO A SCOPO AMICHEVOLE...COME DESIDERI TU...OK?


ci avrei da dirti tante cose e non tutte posate... ma niente di sessuale.
se reggi a tanto, allora ok.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a 200 km/h è il giusto, secondo me, se hai una macchina seria...
> il problema è che non c'è una separazione fra catorci e macchine serie e quindi per tutti il limite resta 130.


Il problema non è l'auto, ma i tempi di reazioni umani e il senso di responsabilità di chi guida.
Le regole sono nate per limitare i danni.
Le auto potenti per favorire il consumismo sfruttando la paura di impotenza degli uomini.


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema non è l'auto, ma i tempi di reazioni umani e il senso di responsabilità di chi guida.
> Le regole sono nate per limitare i danni.
> Le auto potenti per favorire il consumismo* sfruttando la paura di impotenza degli uomini*.


è una battuta ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> è una battuta ?


No.
Secondo te servono davvero auto tanto potenti o grosse come quelle in commercio?


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*PERSA...*

NO...IL PROBLEMA E CHE VI VENDONO FUMO.....E VOI VE LO BEVETE....!LIMITARE I DANNI?COME FACENDO CASSA CON I VELOX NEI TRATTI DOVE IL LIMITE è 50?BEATA TE CARA PERSA....ALLORA PERCHE NON MIGLIORARE LE STRADE?LA SEGNALETICA DELLE STESSE?PERCHè LO STATO CONTINUA A VENDERE ALCOOL E FUMO...DEMONIZZANDO LA VELOCITà CHE HA L'UNICA COLPA DI AGGRAVARE LE CONSEGUENZE DI UN SINISTRO..MA NON DI PROVOCARLO?PERCHE NON SI FA LA GUERRA A QUEI MALEDUCATI CHE IN AUTOSTRADA OCCUPANO CONSTANTEMENTE LA CORSIA DI SORPASSO FREGANDOSENE DI TUTTO E TUTTI?PERCHE NON SI FA LA GUERRA A QUELLI CHE PARLANO AL CELL?INTANTO SIAM ARRIVATI ALLE MACCHINE AD EURO 5 MA NON AVEVANO DETTO CHE CON LA BENZINA VERDE SI RISOLVEVA LA QUESTIONE????


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

PUOI DIRMI CIò CHE PIù TI AGGRADA...ANCHE DI SESSUALE....!!


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Secondo te servono davvero auto tanto potenti o grosse come quelle in commercio?


No dai persa non mi girare la domanda,

a me non interessa il tipo di macchina, basta che cammini ...

ma cosa c'entra la paura di impotenza ... uno non può amare la velocità e il mostrarsi ? .... saranno piaceri suoi o no ?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Secondo te servono davvero auto tanto potenti o grosse come quelle in commercio?


assolutamente no.
a mio figlio ho comprato un'auto più che sicura proprio perchè so che le sicurezze non sono mai troppe.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> No dai persa non mi girare la domanda,
> 
> a me non interessa il tipo di macchina, basta che cammini ...
> 
> ma cosa c'entra la paura di impotenza ... uno non può amare la velocità e il mostrarsi ? .... saranno piaceri suoi o no ?


Ma uno può mettersi anche il pennacchio in testa ...ma sempre un significato lo ha ...solo che il pennacchio non è un'arma con cui può fare danni e uccidere.
Mi sembra di aver detto solo un'evidenza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> assolutamente no.
> a mio figlio ho comprato un'auto più che sicura proprio perchè so che le sicurezze non sono mai troppe.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Secondo te servono davvero auto tanto potenti o grosse come quelle in commercio?


scusa... ma se tanto mi dà tanto... chi guida la smart...................


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa... ma se tanto mi dà tanto... chi guida la smart...................


Ha un significato anche quella... ogni cosa oltre al valore d'uso ha un significato diverso attribuito da noi o indotto...o no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi colpisce sempre chi non sente il bisogno di ostentare simboli...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ha un significato anche quella... ogni cosa oltre al valore d'uso ha un significato diverso attribuito da noi o indotto...o no?



secondo me il solo significato della smart, a parte che fa schifo, è che è comoda in città e la parcheggi sotto il cestino della carta.


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*MIO DIO*

MA CHE C'ENTRA?QUINDI CHI AMA UN AUTO POTENTE DEVE AVER PER FORZA UNA PAURA RECONDITA?I PILOTI DI F1 SON TUTTO POTENZIALI IMPOTENTI???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ALLORA SON IMPOTENTE ANCHE IO....ME NE DEVO FAR UNA RAGIONE.....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> No dai persa non mi girare la domanda,
> 
> a me non interessa il tipo di macchina, basta che cammini ...
> 
> ma cosa c'entra la paura di impotenza ... uno non può amare la velocità e il mostrarsi ? .... saranno piaceri suoi o no ?


tu hai anche una età responsabile, però...
i ragazzi sognano auto spinte.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA CHE C'ENTRA?QUINDI CHI AMA UN AUTO POTENTE DEVE AVER PER FORZA UNA PAURA RECONDITA?I PILOTI DI F1 SON TUTTO POTENZIALI IMPOTENTI????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ai piloti di formula 1 manca l'attrezzatura di piacere.


Quanto a te, senti un medico


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma uno può mettersi anche il pennacchio in testa ...ma sempre un significato lo ha ...solo che il pennacchio non è un'arma con cui può fare danni e uccidere.
> Mi sembra di aver detto solo un'evidenza.


mi auguro solo che non trasferisca queste tue evidenze ai tuoi alunni ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

I NEOPATENTATI ED I RAGAZZI SON CATEGORIE A RISCHIO PER CUI POSSO ANCHE CAPIRE MA IL COLLEGAMENTO DI PERSA A ME Dà I BRIVIDI....CHE AMA LA VELOCITA,O AUTO CON CARATTERISTICHE TECNICHE SPINTE è UN POTENZIALE IMPOTENTE....ANSIA DA PRESTAZIONE AL SEMAFORO????


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*.............*

SE PERSA è UN ISEGNANTE...VI GIURO CHE MI FACCIO SUORA....CAPIREI TANTE COSE MA VI PREGO 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ITEMI CHE NON è VERO VI SUPPLICO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> mi auguro solo che non trasferisca queste tue evidenze ai tuoi alunni ...


Ovvero?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ha un significato anche quella... ogni cosa oltre al valore d'uso ha un significato diverso attribuito da noi o indotto...o no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con mio figlio è stata durissima, anche perchè mio marito è peggio di lui...
alla fine gli abbiamo comprato un 320bmw, che almeno è sicura più di tante altre.
resta il problema moto.. tanto è vero che ha fatto anche la patente per la moto e adesso ha comprato una moto anche lui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo me il solo significato della smart, a parte che fa schifo, è che è comoda in città e la parcheggi sotto il cestino della carta.


La Smart è piuttosto costosa...


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu hai anche una età responsabile, però...
> *i ragazzi sognano auto spinte*.


 
appunto anna... hanno paura dell'impotenza forse ?

persa dice che è un'evidenza  

	
	
		
		
	


	







p.s. comunque io non la sognavo ne prima ne adesso ... vado con la mia passat baracca da secoli ... finchè va ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> appunto anna... hanno paura dell'impotenza forse ?
> 
> persa dice che è un'evidenza
> 
> ...


Buon segno


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> appunto anna... hanno paura dell'impotenza forse ?
> 
> persa dice che è un'evidenza
> 
> ...


ti assicuro che sono casini con i figli neopatentati..
come ho detto abbiamo risolto con la macchina e adesso c'è il delirio della moto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SE PERSA è UN ISEGNANTE...VI GIURO CHE MI FACCIO SUORA....CAPIREI TANTE COSE MA VI PREGO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai giurato... ci mandi una foto?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Buon segno


buon segno a 40 anni... a 20 è difficile che capiscano.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La Smart è piuttosto costosa...



embè? 
se non hai la macchinetta sotto i 10mila euro vuol dire che hai problemi? andiamo...


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Buon segno


grazie persa,

ma non ho bisogno di approvazioni o di giudizi,

riguardo all'ovvero di prima hai compreso molto bene cosa intendevo,

le tue sicurezze le trovo imbarazzanti pensando a mio figlio.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai giurato... ci mandi una foto?


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANGELO*

SI VABBè VI MANDO ANCHE UNA FOTO....MENTRE SON A BORDO DELLA MIA POTENTE AUTO...ANCHE SE NON SONO IMPOTENTE...MAGARI LO DIVENTERò... VESTITO DA SUORA....!!MIO DIO CHE MENTE ILLUMINATA PERò...PLATINETTE GIRA IN FERRARI PER CASO????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> buon segno a 40 anni... a 20 è difficile che capiscano.


Toujours non credo abbia quarantanni. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma ognuno ha le proprie insicurezze personali e sociali ..l'importante è che il modo di superarle attraverso azioni od oggetti simbolici non sia troppo pericoloso per sè e gli altri.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> grazie persa,
> 
> ma non ho bisogno di approvazioni o di giudizi,
> 
> ...


tuo fglio è ancora piccolo, immagino...
aspetta che cresca..
io le ho passate tutte.
scooter a 14 anni e moto da cross a 16...
per poi passare alla patente b e alla patente a per le moto...


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*PERSA*

MA CHE C'ENTRA AVER IL GUSTO DELLA VELOCITà E SUBIRNE IL FASCINO CON LE INSICUREZZE PERSONALI?COSA?MA SI PUò ASSERIRE DELLE BANALITà COSì INSULSE?MA COSA SI INSEGNA NELLE SCUOLE ITALIANE?QUINDI CHE VA IN PISTA LO FA PER VINCERE INSICUREZZE PERSONALI?O PER SFOGARE UNA PASSIONE?MA LA RICOVERATE..PRIMA CHE MI FACCIO SUORA...PER FAVORE....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Toujours non credo abbia quarantanni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me sembra che certe cose capitino solo a me...
scusa, persa, ma tuo figlio quanti anni ha?
nessuna rischiesta di scooter o moto da cross?


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> buon segno a 40 anni... a 20 è difficile che capiscano.


Non è detto Anna,

le passioni possono venirti a qualsiasi età ... e non per i motivi descritti da persa ... a me la velocità semplicemente non piace,

poi sta all'abilità dei genitori riuscire a farli ragionare  ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

TU ZITTA CHE SEI IMPOTENTE...TI PIACCIONO LE MACCHINE POTENTI E A TRAZIONE POSTERIORE...COME IL BMW 320....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA CHE C'ENTRA AVER IL GUSTO DELLA VELOCITà E SUBIRNE IL FASCINO CON LE INSICUREZZE PERSONALI?COSA?MA SI PUò ASSERIRE DELLE BANALITà COSì INSULSE?MA COSA SI INSEGNA NELLE SCUOLE ITALIANE?QUINDI CHE VA IN PISTA LO FA PER VINCERE INSICUREZZE PERSONALI?O PER SFOGARE UNA PASSIONE?MA LA RICOVERATE..PRIMA CHE MI FACCIO SUORA...PER FAVORE....!!


e a me sembra di vivere in un altro pianeta...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI VABBè VI MANDO ANCHE UNA FOTO....MENTRE SON A BORDO DELLA MIA POTENTE AUTO...ANCHE SE NON SONO IMPOTENTE...MAGARI LO DIVENTERò... VESTITO DA SUORA....!!MIO DIO CHE MENTE ILLUMINATA PERò...PLATINETTE GIRA IN FERRARI PER CASO????


platinette ha la porsche cayenne del ranzani  

	
	
		
		
	


	






attendiamo la foto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> embè?
> se non hai la macchinetta sotto i 10mila euro vuol dire che hai problemi? andiamo...


Difficile trovare un'auto sotto i 10.000 euro ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...



Ma davvero si può credere di compiere scelte totralmente razionali in una società dei consumi?
Allora i pubblicitari perché li pagano?
Si sa che anche comprando un formaggino in fondo lo si fa per comprare salute o natura incontaminata o buone relazioni familiari...
Anche acquistare un'auto poco costosa ha un significato simbolico...
Gli esseri umani poi hanno sempre dato significati simbolici a tutto.


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me sembra che certe cose capitino solo a me...
> scusa, persa, ma tuo figlio quanti anni ha?
> nessuna rischiesta di scooter o moto da cross?


no tranquilla, anche ai miei è capitato


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Toujours non credo abbia quarantanni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Se è per questo anch'io non credo tu possa fare l'insegnante    

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io penso che l'importante sia avere la mente aperta,

per il resto concordo.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> TU ZITTA CHE SEI IMPOTENTE...TI PIACCIONO LE MACCHINE POTENTI E A TRAZIONE POSTERIORE...COME IL BMW 320....!!!


a dirtela tutta non è che il 320... però è una ottima macchiana e per mio figlio sfegatato del posteriore, era la scelta più saggia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me sembra che certe cose capitino solo a me...
> scusa, persa, ma tuo figlio quanti anni ha?
> nessuna rischiesta di scooter o moto da cross?


19 e mezzo.
Non è interessato ai motori (gli piacevano le moto a 2 anni, ma a tre non gli interessavano più) lui e la sorella hanno un'auto usata presa dal padre perché conveniente...credo sia una twingo (non riconosco molti modelli).
Gli interessano di più i pc.


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

ECCO BRAVA....E TU MI PARLI DI FORME DI DISSENSO....E NELLE SCUOLE CI SON INSEGNANTI COME PERSA...CHE INTENDONO UN AUTO POTENTE COME UNA PASTICCA DI VIAGRA....NO GIURO CHE MI FACCIO SUORA....NON è POSSIBILE!CMQ IL PIGLIO DELL'INSEGNANTE PERSA LO HA SEMPRE AVUTO...BACCHETTATE...MORALI....REPRIMENDE...FEDIFRAGO PRESIDE,E LUPA BIDELLA...CHE BELLA SCUOLA...!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> no tranquilla, anche ai miei è capitato


cazzo. e non è mica roba da niente aspettarli a casa...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Difficile trovare un'auto sotto i 10.000 euro ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma stiamo scherzando?
quindi siamo un branco di burattini idrocefali in mano ai pubblicitari?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Se è per questo anch'io non credo tu possa fare l'insegnante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meno male che non fai parte delle commissioni di concorso insieme a Oscuro.


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ECCO BRAVA....E TU MI PARLI DI FORME DI DISSENSO....E NELLE SCUOLE CI SON INSEGNANTI COME PERSA...*CHE INTENDONO UN AUTO POTENTE COME UNA PASTICCA DI VIAGRA....*NO GIURO CHE MI FACCIO SUORA....NON è POSSIBILE!CMQ IL PIGLIO DELL'INSEGNANTE PERSA LO HA SEMPRE AVUTO...BACCHETTATE...MORALI....REPRIMENDE...FEDIFRAGO PRESIDE,E LUPA BIDELLA...CHE BELLA SCUOLA...!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*..........*

PURE UNA TWINGO IN FAMIGLIA????ORA CAPISCO....PERCHE CERTE AUTO NON SONO DI TUO GRADIMENTO....CHI HA UN TWINGO INVECE è NORMALE...SESSUALMENTE NORMALE....VERO????


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meno male che non fai parte delle commissioni di concorso insieme a Oscuro.


Sei fortunata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma stiamo scherzando?
> quindi siamo un branco di burattini idrocefali in mano ai pubblicitari?


Le spinte interiori non sono le sole che motivano gli acquisti, ma li condizionano parecchio.
Non capisco perché non volerlo riconoscere.
Sono analisi note da decenni.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 19 e mezzo.
> Non è interessato ai motori (gli piacevano le moto a 2 anni, ma a tre non gli interessavano più) lui e la sorella hanno un'auto usata presa dal padre perché conveniente...credo sia una twingo (non riconosco molti modelli).
> Gli interessano di più i pc.


sei credo fortunata...
mio figlio ha sempre avuto la fissa dei motori.
a 14 anni lo scooter e a 16 girava con la moto da cross.


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> PURE UNA TWINGO IN FAMIGLIA????ORA CAPISCO....PERCHE CERTE AUTO NON SONO DI TUO GRADIMENTO....CHI HA UN TWINGO INVECE è NORMALE...SESSUALMENTE NORMALE....VERO????


E no Oscuro... lo fa solo in determinate posizioni ... devi studiare di più


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

ANNA CERCA DI CAPIRE IL FIGLIO DI PERSA.....CON UNA TWINGO PER CASA....MI Sà CHE I PROBLEMI SESSUALI SE GIà NON LI HA LI AVRà.....!!!


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le spinte interiori non sono le sole che motivano gli acquisti, ma li condizionano parecchio.
> Non capisco perché non volerlo riconoscere.
> *Sono analisi note da decenni*.


Forse proprio per questo motivo ... sono spesso obsolete.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 19 e mezzo.
> Non è interessato ai motori (gli piacevano le moto a 2 anni, ma a tre non gli interessavano più) lui e la sorella hanno un'auto usata presa dal padre perché conveniente...credo sia una twingo (non riconosco molti modelli).
> * Gli interessano di più i pc*.


che è un bene rispetto all'interessarsi alle macchine?
I pc non fanno parte del consumismo sfrenato? Del resto se non hai un pc non vali niente. Chi non sa usare il pc viene additato come un marziano che ha sbagliato rotta... tra i giovani è più un status symbol il pc o il cellulare da fighetto, che non la macchina.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei credo fortunata...
> mio figlio ha sempre avuto la fissa dei motori.
> a 14 anni lo scooter e a 16 girava con la moto da cross.


Non lo so.
I motori non sono l'unico rischio.


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> cazzo. e non è mica roba da niente aspettarli a casa...


... emh, gli anni che ho tolto a mio padre te li racconto un' altra volta


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*TOYOU*

CREDIMI..E SON SINCERO...NON SO SE RIDERE O DISPERARMI...NON LO Sò....SON BASITO....ALLUCINATO....HO UNA MACCHINA POTENTISSIMA....ED HO PAURA...ADESSO HO PAURA....MI FARò UNA BELLA TWINGO DIABOLIKA E RITROVERò LA MIA POTENZA SESSUALE ORMAI LATENTE....!!SPERIAMO....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ECCO BRAVA....E TU MI PARLI DI FORME DI DISSENSO....E NELLE SCUOLE CI SON INSEGNANTI COME PERSA...CHE INTENDONO UN AUTO POTENTE COME UNA PASTICCA DI VIAGRA....NO GIURO CHE MI FACCIO SUORA....NON è POSSIBILE!CMQ IL PIGLIO DELL'INSEGNANTE PERSA LO HA SEMPRE AVUTO...BACCHETTATE...MORALI....REPRIMENDE...FEDIFRAGO PRESIDE,E LUPA BIDELLA...CHE BELLA SCUOLA...!!!
























   ma la finisci di farmi ridere che stiamo facendo i seri?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che è un bene rispetto all'interessarsi alle macchine?
> I pc non fanno parte del consumismo sfrenato? Del resto se non hai un pc non vali niente. Chi non sa usare il pc viene additato come un marziano che ha sbagliato rotta... tra i giovani è più un status symbol il pc o il cellulare da fighetto, che non la macchina.


Non mi stupisco che alcuni non capiscano ...ma mi stupisci tu.
Certo che siamo tutti immersi nella stessa cultura e che tutti ne subiamo l'influenza attraverso oggetti e simboli diversi per spinte interiori diverse.
Mica penso che mio figlio sia meglio (da nessun punto di vista) del figlio di Anna...infatti lei lo ha capito benissimo, mi sembra.
Mica pensavo di vantarmi...solo non è sui motori che devo confrontarmi.
Ognuno è le sue debolezze.


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CREDIMI..E SON SINCERO...NON SO SE RIDERE O DISPERARMI...NON LO Sò....SON BASITO....ALLUCINATO....HO UNA MACCHINA POTENTISSIMA....ED HO PAURA...ADESSO HO PAURA....MI FARò UNA BELLA TWINGO DIABOLIKA E RITROVERò LA MIA POTENZA SESSUALE ORMAI LATENTE....!!SPERIAMO....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che è un bene rispetto all'interessarsi alle macchine?
> I pc non fanno parte del consumismo sfrenato? Del resto se non hai un pc non vali niente. Chi non sa usare il pc viene additato come un marziano che ha sbagliato rotta... tra i giovani è più un status symbol il pc o il cellulare da fighetto, che non la macchina.


dipende dal temperamento.
mio figlio ha il pc con internet dal 2000 e non si è mai spostato di un mm dai suoi veri interessi, leggi moto ecc.
per lui il pc è un elettrodomestico come la tv o la lavatrice.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le spinte interiori non sono le sole che motivano gli acquisti, ma li condizionano parecchio.
> Non capisco perché non volerlo riconoscere.
> Sono analisi note da decenni.


Io invece persa non caisco perché non volere accettare che esista chi, di quello che geni del marketing e quant'altro, cercano di propinare a tutti i costi. Io quando compro una cosa, la compro perché mi piace, perché risponde alle caratteristiche che cerco, e non mi chiedo se l'acquisto incontrerà il favore della massa, se l'articolo in questione è pubblicizzato a dovere, o se rappresenti se i miei siano orgasmi clitoridei o vaginali.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> I motori non sono l'unico rischio.


non sono l'unico rischio... ma quella età sono comunque una novità per i genitori...
diciamo che è un rischio in più...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non sono l'unico rischio... ma quella età sono comunque una novità per i genitori...
> diciamo che è un rischio in più...


Ci si può ammazzare anche con una bicicletta...l'importante è che abbia un po' di competenza e di controllo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi stupisco che alcuni non capiscano ...ma mi stupisci tu.
> Certo che siamo tutti immersi nella stessa cultura e che tutti ne subiamo l'influenza attraverso oggetti e simboli diversi per spinte interiori diverse.
> Mica penso che mio figlio sia meglio (da nessun punto di vista) del figlio di Anna...infatti lei lo ha capito benissimo, mi sembra.
> Mica pensavo di vantarmi...solo non è sui motori che devo confrontarmi.
> Ognuno è le sue debolezze.


non pensavo mettessi su uno scalino più alto fuo figlio rispetto a quello di anna. semplicemente non capisco il perché di questa crociata contro macchine e motori in genere, e la precisazione che il tuo preferisca le macchine, mi è sembrata affermazione che sia più fortunato.
Una passione per me è una passione: che sia per l'informatica, le macchine, lo sport o i francobolli.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> dipende dal temperamento.
> mio figlio ha il pc con internet dal 2000 e non si è mai spostato di un mm dai suoi veri interessi, leggi moto ecc.
> per lui il pc è un elettrodomestico come la tv o la lavatrice.


appunto anna. dipende dal temperamento, dipende dalla passione, dipende dagli interessi.
a me della macchina frega una mazza, non guido, manco ho la patente. ma non per questo vedo come un extraterrestre chi, per i motori, ha passione o credo che questa sia collegata a una qualche carenza o impotenza. Abbia, l'appassionato, 13 o 50 anni.


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANGELO*

SCUSATE MA SON ANCORA IN PREDA ALLO SGOMENTO....ORA STO FACENDO CHIAREZZA IN ME....!!QUINDI IO SON IMPOTENTE FIN DA PICCOLO...QUANDO GIOCAVO CON LE MACCHININE DELLA MAJIORETTE....POI HO ASSECONDATO LA MIA IMPOTENZA ANDANDO A VEDERE GARE DI SUPERBIKE...E VARIE FORMULE SU MOLTI CIRCUITI ITALIANI...QUINDI HO IMBOCCATO LA STRADA DEL NON RITORNO...ACQUISTANDO MACCHINE SOVRALIMENTATE...CON SVARIATI CAVALLI...SOLO PERCHE SON IMPOTENTE E NON LO VOGLIO AMMETTERE??????????MIO DIO E CHI LO DICE STASERA ALLA MIA COMPAGNA..MIO DIO......A A MIA MADRE COME LO DICO?A MIEI COLLEGHI?.....SON UOMO DISTRUTTO LO GIURO...!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*PERSA*

PERDONAMI:A ME PIACEVA ANCHE ANDAR IN BICICLETTA...DA PICCOLO...SEMPRE CON LA SELLA PERò...CHE SIGNIFICA?OMOSESSUALITà LATENTE?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SCUSATE MA SON ANCORA IN PREDA ALLO SGOMENTO....ORA STO FACENDO CHIAREZZA IN ME....!!QUINDI IO SON IMPOTENTE FIN DA PICCOLO...QUANDO GIOCAVO CON LE MACCHININE DELLA MAJIORETTE....POI HO ASSECONDATO LA MIA IMPOTENZA ANDANDO A VEDERE GARE DI SUPERBIKE...E VARIE FORMULE SU MOLTI CIRCUITI ITALIANI...QUINDI HO IMBOCCATO LA STRADA DEL NON RITORNO...ACQUISTANDO MACCHINE SOVRALIMENTATE...CON SVARIATI CAVALLI...SOLO PERCHE SON IMPOTENTE E NON LO VOGLIO AMMETTERE??????????MIO DIO E CHI LO DICE STASERA ALLA MIA COMPAGNA..MIO DIO......A A MIA MADRE COME LO DICO?A MIEI COLLEGHI?.....SON UOMO DISTRUTTO LO GIURO...!!



le gare di superbike sono chiaro sintomo di eiaculazione precoce, mi spiace dirtelo 

	
	
		
		
	


	






tieni duro, ti siamo vicini in questo momento di dolore.

prova a vendere la macchina e comprati una 112, magari guarisci


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> PERDONAMI:A ME PIACEVA ANCHE ANDAR IN BICICLETTA...DA PICCOLO...SEMPRE CON LA SELLA PERò...CHE SIGNIFICA?OMOSESSUALITà LATENTE?





















io non guido ma vado in bici. sarò frigida?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> appunto anna. dipende dal temperamento, dipende dalla passione, dipende dagli interessi.
> a me della macchina frega una mazza, non guido, manco ho la patente. ma non per questo vedo come un extraterrestre chi, per i motori, ha passione o credo che questa sia collegata a una qualche carenza o impotenza. Abbia, l'appassionato, 13 o 50 anni.


seriamente, dipende molto anche dal modello educativo che hai ricevuto in famiglia...
questo per dire che mio figlio ha pari pari seguito le orme del padre.
chi va piano è un pericolo per tutti. tanto per fare un esempio.
il problema è non castrare i figli se hanno nel sangue la moto e l'auto... e non è affatto facile...


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> le gare di superbike sono chiaro sintomo di eiaculazione precoce, mi spiace dirtelo
> 
> 
> 
> ...












oddio .... io se posso guardo sempre la motogp ...


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema non è l'auto, ma i tempi di reazioni umani e il senso di responsabilità di chi guida.
> Le regole sono nate per limitare i danni.
> Le auto potenti per favorire il consumismo sfruttando la paura di impotenza degli uomini.



Non mi ricordo più qual'è il comico che diceva questa battuta:
“Da quando ho saputo che la mia automobile rappresenta il mio membro provo mi fa senso tutte le volte che la tocco!”


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANGELO*

NOOO 112 NO....PREFERISCO UNA TWINGO....MIO DIO STO MALE....!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

IO STO ANCORA ASPETTANDO CHE QUALCUNO MI SPIEGHI COSA C'ENTRA LA PASSIONE PER LA VELOCITà CON L'IMPOTENZA...FATELO VELOCEMENTE...PRIMA DELLA PROSSIMA CRISI DI PANICO.....GRAZIE!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo più qual'è il comico che diceva questa battuta:
> “Da quando ho saputo che la mia automobile rappresenta il mio membro provo mi fa senso tutte le volte che la tocco!”


giobbe. è una battuta del cazzo, convienine....


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> IO STO ANCORA ASPETTANDO CHE QUALCUNO MI SPIEGHI COSA C'ENTRA LA PASSIONE PER LA VELOCITà CON L'IMPOTENZA...FATELO VELOCEMENTE...PRIMA DELLA PROSSIMA CRISI DI PANICO.....GRAZIE!!!!


 
e vuoi che te lo spieghi io?
è una vita che vivo con gente che ama i motori...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> oddio .... io se posso guardo sempre la motogp ...


tipa tranquilla anche tu, vedo...


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

QUI SI DISQUISISCE SU MODELLI COMPORTAMENTALI...ED UN INSEGNANTE...MI AUGURO D'ASILO, MI VIENE A DIRE CHE LA PASSIONE PER LE AUTO POTENTI...E UN VOLGARE SISTEMA PER NASCONDERE UN IMPOTENZA LATENTE???????CIOè MA CI RENDIAMO CONTO?ORA NON SCHERZO...MA CI RENDIAMO CONTO?????


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

E CI SCOPI????COSì MI TRANQUILLIZZO.....!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> IO STO ANCORA ASPETTANDO CHE QUALCUNO MI SPIEGHI COSA C'ENTRA LA PASSIONE PER LA VELOCITà CON L'IMPOTENZA...FATELO VELOCEMENTE...PRIMA DELLA PROSSIMA CRISI DI PANICO.....GRAZIE!!!!


http://digilander.libero.it/filosofiapolitica/wef5.htm


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tipa tranquilla anche tu, vedo...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> E CI SCOPI????COSì MI TRANQUILLIZZO.....!!


no. ma per altri motivi...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


>


vai che sei una grande...


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*PERSA*

ERICK GIRAVA CON UNA R4 VERO?CONTINUO A NON CAPIRE..COSA C'ENTRINO GLI STUDI DI QUESTO SIGNORE CON LA PASSIONE PER LA VELOCITà....!MI DARò AL DECOUPAGE....PRIMA DI FARMI SUORA....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

fatevi di musica e non di preconcetti..
lasciatevi prendere tutto di voi dalla musica... anima, braccia, mani e testa...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=bsoiupLME-w


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

PARE CHE SE ASCOLTI LA MUSICA IN UN AUTO POTENTE SEI QUASI LESBICA...E IMPOTENTE...!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ERICK GIRAVA CON UNA R4 VERO?*CONTINUO A NON CAPIRE*..COSA C'ENTRINO GLI STUDI DI QUESTO SIGNORE CON LA PASSIONE PER LA VELOCITà....!MI DARò AL DECOUPAGE....PRIMA DI FARMI SUORA....!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> fatevi di musica e non di preconcetti..
> lasciatevi prendere tutto di voi dalla musica... anima, braccia, mani e testa...
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=bsoiupLME-w



volentieri


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> volentieri


allora sei anche tu dei nostri per il prossimo sun spash...
oscuro fornisce il tesserino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   brugola le paperine e jesus la chitarra.
io me medesima.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le spinte interiori non sono le sole che motivano gli acquisti, ma li condizionano parecchio.
> Non capisco perché non volerlo riconoscere.
> Sono analisi note da decenni.



Anch'io pensavo fosse un fatto risaputo.
Perlomeno tutti quelli che lavorano con le vendite lo sanno.
Tutti i beni e servizi che compriamo possiedono caratteristiche, vantaggi e benefici.
I benefici possono essere consci o inconsci per il compratore.
Le gratificazioni inconsce sono tutt'altro che sconosciute per il venditore che fa leva su queste per convincere il compratore.


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*Persa*

PERSA...OSSERVA BENE...CHE NON SONO MICA IL SOLO A NON CAPIRE...E NE SONO ORGOGLIOSO...LA DISAFFEZIONE DI TANTI GIOVANI ALUNNI..E ANCHE MERITO DI INSEGNANTI DEL TUO CALIBRO....!!|


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> allora sei anche tu dei nostri per il prossimo sun spash...
> oscuro fornisce il tesserino
> 
> 
> ...












   ok, che porto?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> PARE CHE SE ASCOLTI LA MUSICA IN UN AUTO POTENTE SEI QUASI LESBICA...E IMPOTENTE...!!!


fra una auto potente e un bel pezzo come quello degli alpha blondy preferisco loro...
non c'è paragone...


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anch'io pensavo fosse un fatto risaputo.
> Perlomeno tutti quelli che lavorano con le vendite lo sanno.
> Tutti i beni e servizi che compriamo possiedono caratteristiche, vantaggi e benefici.
> I benefici possono essere consci o inconsci per il compratore.
> Le gratificazioni inconsce sono tutt'altro che sconosciute per il venditore che fa leva su queste per convincere il compratore.


calmi tutti, che questi siano i dati su cui possono venir fatti i corsi per i venditori è un conto, che la gente basi i suoi acquisti su questo è tutta un'altra storia ......


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ok, che porto?


porta te stessa e la voglia di divertirti.
oscuro vigilerà su di noi...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anch'io pensavo fosse un fatto risaputo.
> Perlomeno tutti quelli che lavorano con le vendite lo sanno.
> Tutti i beni e servizi che compriamo possiedono caratteristiche, vantaggi e benefici.
> I benefici possono essere consci o inconsci per il compratore.
> Le gratificazioni inconsce sono tutt'altro che sconosciute per il venditore che fa leva su queste per convincere il compratore.


vieni anche tu al sun splash con noi?
ti assicuro niente, se non la certezza che ne esci felice..
dai ci vieni?


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2008)

*ANNA*

IO VENGO...MI FACCIO PRESTARE L'AUTO DAL BABBO....LA MIA è TROPPO POTENTE E VISTOSA..NON MI Và DI GIRAR CON IL VIAGRA IN TASCA....!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> calmi tutti, che questi siano i dati su cui possono venir fatti i corsi per i venditori è un conto, che la gente basi i suoi acquisti su questo è tutta un'altra storia ......



Ho visto con i miei occhi infinite volte il venditore fare leva sulla vanità delle donne per vendere un prodotto più caro piuttosto che un altro. Oppure usare il “bisogno di sicurezza”, il bisogno di sentirsi valorizzati. Quando un compratore non ha di suo necessità inconsce, il venditore scaltro gliele fa nascere durante la vendita.
 Prova a parlare con un venditore amico tuo.


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho visto con i miei occhi infinite volte il venditore fare leva sulla vanità delle donne per vendere un prodotto più caro piuttosto che un altro. Oppure usare il “bisogno di sicurezza”, il bisogno di sentirsi valorizzati. Quando un compratore non ha di suo necessità inconsce, il venditore scaltro gliele fa nascere durante la vendita.
> Prova a parlare con un venditore amico tuo.


quindi?
perchè c'è chi "abbocca" allora lo fanno tutti??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





c'è anche chi compra solo quel di cui ha bisogno eh .... bisogno "concreto" ne inconscio ne altro


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vieni anche tu al sun splash con noi?
> ti assicuro niente, se non la certezza che ne esci felice..
> dai ci vieni?


Una volta sono andato ad un concerto dei Pitura Freska.
Mi è piaciuto.
Ma è in luglio, non posso venirci.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Una volta sono andato ad un concerto dei Pitura Freska.
> Mi è piaciuto.
> Ma è in luglio, non posso venirci.


e fai anche bene... vuoi mettere un concerto degli alpha blondi con il coro parrocchiale? non c'è storia...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> IO VENGO...MI FACCIO PRESTARE L'AUTO DAL BABBO....LA MIA è TROPPO POTENTE E VISTOSA..NON MI Và DI GIRAR CON IL VIAGRA IN TASCA....!!!


ma che ohhh.. vieni in treno e ti prelevo io alla stazione di gemona.
non fare il difficile quando non serve.


----------



## LDS (8 Agosto 2008)

il mio 3d per invitare anna a cena si è trasformato in un concessionario!

anna, ti rinnovo l'invito, andiamo in bici allora, visto che di macchine non se ne può parlare perchè sennò ci si dà ( a noi ventenni) dei cerebrolesi.
Io ci faccio cinquantamila chilometri l'anno in macchina. Non vorrei mai fare un incidente con una quarantenne (perdonate per favore le
generalizzazioni) che nella sua vita ne ha fatti mille di chilometri.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> il mio 3d per invitare anna a cena si è trasformato in un concessionario!
> 
> anna, ti rinnovo l'invito, andiamo in bici allora, visto che di macchine non se ne può parlare perchè sennò ci si dà ( a noi ventenni) dei cerebrolesi.
> Io ci faccio cinquantamila chilometri l'anno in macchina. Non vorrei mai fare un incidente con una quarantenne (perdonate per favore le
> generalizzazioni) che nella sua vita ne ha fatti mille di chilometri.


in effeti il 3d è andato in tutt'altro senso.
no. è che oscuro non vuole fare vedere che è geloso. tutto qua.


----------



## LDS (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> in effeti il 3d è andato in tutt'altro senso.
> no. è che oscuro non vuole fare vedere che è geloso. tutto qua.



facciamo una cosa a tre....allora! non si disdegna nulla! o quasi.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> facciamo una cosa a tre....allora! non si disdegna nulla! o quasi.


sei fuori?
hai un giubetto antiproiettile in auto?
oscuro è uomo tutto di un pezzo. ti spezza in due se lo sa 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















ovviamente scherzo se no poi arriva e mi dice su di tutto...


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> il mio 3d per invitare anna a cena si è trasformato in un concessionario!
> 
> anna, ti rinnovo l'invito, andiamo in bici allora, visto che di macchine non se ne può parlare perchè sennò ci si dà ( a noi ventenni) dei cerebrolesi.
> Io ci faccio cinquantamila chilometri l'anno in macchina. *Non vorrei mai fare un incidente* con una quarantenne (perdonate per favore le
> generalizzazioni) che nella sua vita ne ha fatti mille di chilometri.


http://www.corriere.it/spettacoli/0...io_5f53137a-6440-11dd-8c8a-00144f02aabc.shtml


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/spettacoli/0...io_5f53137a-6440-11dd-8c8a-00144f02aabc.shtml


 
cito dall'articolo del corriere:
*LA MALEDIZIONE* - Anche Freeman ha recitato nell'ultimo capitolo della saga su Batman, The Dark Knight (Il cavaliere* oscuro).* Ora, dopo gli incidenti che hanno colpito chi ha lavorato sul set, aumenta il numero di persone che parla di film «maledetto». 

che sia un monito anche per noi?


----------



## LDS (10 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei fuori?
> hai un giubetto antiproiettile in auto?
> oscuro è uomo tutto di un pezzo. ti spezza in due se lo sa
> 
> ...




...........................

in sostanza mi hai detto di no?


----------



## Old Vulvia (10 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ...........................
> 
> in sostanza mi hai detto di no?









e con quale maestria..


----------



## LDS (10 Agosto 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> e con quale maestria..


ma in effetti con una classe sopraffina.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma in effetti con una classe sopraffina.


eh?
non vengo a cena con te perchè non è proprio il caso, nel senso che sono già strapiena di casini che metà mi bastano e non perchè non ci verrei volentieri, visto che il tuo invito è stato davvero sincero e amichevole, ma perchè mi stano a fa la guera, come dice carrarmato in la capa gira.


----------



## LDS (10 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh?
> non vengo a cena con te perchè non è proprio il caso, nel senso che sono già strapiena di casini che metà mi bastano e non perchè non ci verrei volentieri, visto che il tuo invito è stato davvero sincero e amichevole, ma perchè mi stano a fa la guera, come dice carrarmato in la capa gira.


Ma io ho detto cena, mica a casa mia....e venire con me non ti aumenta i casini, al massimo ti sollazzi per un paio d'ore, o in alternativa ti annoi.

Cosa c'è di male in un'innocente cena?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ma io ho detto cena, mica a casa mia....e venire con me non ti aumenta i casini, al massimo ti sollazzi per un paio d'ore, o in alternativa ti annoi.
> 
> Cosa c'è di male in un'innocente cena?


niente di male, anche per me.
se ti dico che mi stano a fa la guera, e sai ancheeee qual è la mia situazione... dovresti anche capire che ogni tanto mi devo dare una regolata...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2008)

ma perchè a me non m'invita nessuno???


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè a me non m'invita nessuno???


perchè non hai visto la luce?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> perchè non hai visto la luce?


in questo forum  non ho neanche fatto finta di essere dolce  e suadente.
e se vede.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma me ne fotto.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in questo forum non ho neanche fatto finta di essere dolce e suadente.
> e se vede..
> 
> 
> ...


invece io sì?
no. è che io ci ho fascino...


----------



## LDS (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna ha il fascino intorno alle sue parole. Sono circondate da un alone di interesse che mi stuzzica.

Te stanno a fa la guera? Che problema c'è? Te devi da na regolata? Ne discutiamo a cena mercoledì allora.....


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Anna ha il fascino intorno alle sue parole. Sono circondate da un alone di interesse che mi stuzzica.
> 
> Te stanno a fa la guera? Che problema c'è? Te devi da na regolata? Ne discutiamo a cena mercoledì allora.....


ma se ti ho detto che mercoledì sono impegnata con quelli della cooperativa...
ti deve essere sfuggito, mi sa


----------



## LDS (12 Agosto 2008)

mi tocca invitarti il sabato sera allora! Ma il sabato è più impegnativo come giornata, si sa....


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mi tocca invitarti il sabato sera allora! Ma il sabato è più impegnativo come giornata, si sa....


per me tutti i giorni sono impegnativi...


----------



## LDS (12 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per me tutti i giorni sono impegnativi...


non ce la fai proprio a dirmi di si.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non ce la fai proprio a dirmi di si.


però ce la faccio a dirti che è meglio così.


----------



## LDS (12 Agosto 2008)

sei sicura? 

sto cominciando a credere che tutto a quello a cui devo rinunciare perchè è meglio così alla fine mi mancherà più del rimorso di averlo fatto.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sei sicura?
> 
> sto cominciando a credere che tutto a quello a cui devo rinunciare perchè è meglio così alla fine mi mancherà più del rimorso di averlo fatto.


sono sicura. come sono sicura che non hai bisogno di un'altra matta per capire la vita. sei bello già così.


----------



## Nordica (12 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sei sicura?
> 
> sto cominciando a credere che tutto a quello a cui devo rinunciare perchè è meglio così alla fine mi mancherà più del rimorso di averlo fatto.


----------



## LDS (13 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono sicura. come sono sicura che non hai bisogno di un'altra matta per capire la vita. sei bello già così.



mi piacciono le pazzie più di quanto tu possa immaginare. Poi, chi ti ha detto che io da te voglia capire la vita, voglio solo dare una voce, un profumo, uno sguardo a te. Nulla di più, che paure hai? sono un pischello di 22 anni.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mi piacciono le pazzie più di quanto tu possa immaginare. Poi, chi ti ha detto che io da te voglia capire la vita, voglio solo dare una voce, un profumo, uno sguardo a te. Nulla di più, che paure hai? sono un pischello di 22 anni.


facciamo così: non organizziamo niente. se capiterò io dalle tue parti o tu dalle mie ci avvisiamo.
non succederà mai ma è bello da dire 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps: te sei pischello solo di età.


----------



## LDS (14 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> facciamo così: non organizziamo niente. se capiterò io dalle tue parti o tu dalle mie ci avvisiamo.
> non succederà mai ma è bello da dire
> 
> 
> ...



ci avvisiamo? Cara Anna, io vado in ferie fra due settimane, capito casualmente dalle tue parti allora fra 10 giorni. 

ps: grazie del complimento, perchè era un complimento....? non volevi mica darmi del vecchio attempato a 22 anni?


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ci avvisiamo? Cara Anna, io vado in ferie fra due settimane, capito casualmente dalle tue parti allora fra 10 giorni.
> 
> ps: grazie del complimento, perchè era un complimento....? non volevi mica darmi del vecchio attempato a 22 anni?


uh ma sarai complicato...
te fai sempre un casino di domande.
come faccio a darti del vecchio attempato a 22 anni...


----------



## LDS (14 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> uh ma sarai complicato...
> te fai sempre un casino di domande.
> come faccio a darti del vecchio attempato a 22 anni...


le domande complicate necessitano di altrettante risposte complicate (umberto eco).

voleva essere un modo per sentirmi dare del pischello!


----------

